# Another St Andrews report



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>Tonights Report, 

Rising tide, about half way up most of the fish about midnight, 3/4 moon (fish were not skittish at all)

eight fish, all in3 - 6 inches of water up against some grass, the flatties were feeding on the bait hiding in the grass.

One big sheepshead that was just to slow in some grass near some oysters.

Wind was still blowing like hell, the hardest part was keeping the boat speed down to something under 10 kts.



(I changed the black drum to a sheepshead, I looked at it in the light and it was NOT a black drum DUH!!)


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

good job!


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Any pics? I bet when all the wind dies down you'll be onto them pretty hot. Great haul and I bet dinner will be rewarding too!

:clap:clap:clap


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

BTW GnwDad, I like the signature pic, all my kids were learning guns and gunn safety early in their lives. :usaflag:bowdown


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *mirage2521 (5/6/2009)*BTW GnwDad, I like the signature pic, all my kids were learning guns and gunn safety early in their lives. :usaflag:bowdown


Thanks, I think it is important to teach gun safety early! Some think it's crazy, but I never touched agun with out permission growing up.I knew my dad would let me if I asked. You hear these stories of kids finding the dads gun a shooting there self or a playmate, if they would have just known about it before.....they may have not picked it up.


----------



## mirage2521 (Apr 22, 2009)

> *Gnwdad (5/6/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *mirage2521 (5/6/2009)*BTW GnwDad, I like the signature pic, all my kids were learning guns and gunn safety early in their lives. :usaflag:bowdown
> ...




When I was in high school here in Bay County probably 50% of us had guns in ourtrucks at school on campus all day every day during hunting season. There was no such thing as a school shooting.


----------



## greygoose00 (Apr 1, 2008)

I believe everyone who has kids and guns in their homes should practice gun safety. good job.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a good trip!!! Keep it up!!


----------

